# 32 lashed sizing issue with toes



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys.

I bought a new pair of 32 Lashed snowboard boots in size 10 and got them heat molded in store with toe caps.
They seem a good fit generally but I feel that even when I get into riding position my toes are a wee bit cramped )not curled).
I thought the idea was the toes should just touch then not touch once in ride position ,they feel slightly cramped from above as well.

So ive read a lot of reviews where guys are saying the 32 boots run small so you should just get your street shoe size....even 32 themselves claim this but when I was in the store they go off the brannock system and seem to religiously stick to the downsize rule and keep saying the boot will pack out.

Some say in recent seasons this is not true and some boot liners do not pack out as much as they used to especially 32.
Also the shop says there is no difference between the 10 and 10 and a half as its only differences in the lining shell and footbed.

They also mention if it doesn't work I can always get custom footbeds.

So if I am fitting a 10and a half in street shoe Brooks and an 11 in a Puma im just wondering should I just attempt a second toe cap heat mold or should I take em back and try the 10 and a half which they claim will be faaaar too big even though 32 company themselves claim these things are more true to size.
I haven't taken em up mountain yet so may be able to swap them.
Ive been using hire Burton 10s and 10 and a halfs ( are they bigger than 32 sizing? )

SO frustrating how there is so much conflicting info on snowboard boot fitting.
Any help from anyone who is using 32 Lashed 2012 or 13 boots would be greatly appreciated thanks !


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The question is, what are you considering the ride position? If you haven't used them then just standing on the board strapped in and neutral is not a ride position. Being engaged in the edge is..... then your toes wouldn't touch if they are barely touching when neutral.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What did you measure on the brannock? And regardless how they fit, go get aftermarket insoles. All stock insoles are shit.


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Nivek

Umm from my heel to front of big toe measured just over 26cm which by mondo size system puts me in a size 8 or 8.5 boot.

I took the 10 back and got the 10.5.
I didn't need to get it heat molded as it seems to have just enough room at the toe.
If the boot lining packs out too much after 5 or 6 times on the mountain then I guess some people will say I told you so and I will try and pick up end of season prices and get a size 10 for next season and sell my 10.5

Frankly I am resigned to the fact that picking boots is a pure guessing game when some seasons companies keep changing their sizing and variations in how much things pack out ,tech etc.

And you have so many different opinions...some people say 32 run big ,a lot say they are true to size....its just a shame we consumers pay the price.....and don't even get me started on footbeds....why the hell should someone have to spend $350 NZ on boots then another $100 to $250 on footbeds????


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Heya Argo

Yes I have tried the boots in position as if doing a toeside carve or turn.
I found that in the size 10 I felt a pressure point on top of my big toe and they generally felt a bit cramped.

The 32 liner has a great inner lace to lock down the heel to prevent that heel lift.
The bootfitter guy in the shop was happy but said he wouldn't go up to a size 11 ,he did a shell check and did say that there seemed to be plenty of room in the size 10 and we could do another one or two heat molds but said it was ok to go with the 10.5s although I may not get quite as much use as the 10s because of the liner packing out although did say the 10.5s would be good for 2 seasons.

Only thing im worried about is the liner packing out too much around the heel causing heel lift but he showed me u can tighten that inner boot a hell of a lot .

I will admit that I saw ALOT of people saying on online reviews they run small or true to size so I thought where there is smoke there is fire.
Who knows? They may all now be on the mountain with sloppy loose boots and not bothered to post or update their reviews.

Like I say right now I have comfy boots and I hope they don't get sloppy


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

they will pack out. I started in 11s which were perfect fit but packed out and gave me blisters while skinning so I Bought some 10s and my toes touched the end. I then put my worn in 11 liners in the 10 shell and found utopia but I really want to bed in the new liners. footbeds are the same in both boots. Shells measure exactly the same length.Liners are shorter by about 10mm


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Heya ETM

Umm yeah I only went from a size 10 to a size 10 and a half so Im hoping that should be bang on but yes I guess I will look at custom footbeds in the future....Im still learning and only in my 2nd season.
I normally wear a street shoe of 10.5 or 11

If you had the 32 lashed did you get them heat molded and how long did it take before your boots packed out ?
Roughly how many days up the mountain?


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Also ETM

What year was your 32 lashed boot?
I have the 2013 Chris Bradshaw and the sizing even in half sizes is true as they do 1;1 so yes I can feel that the liners and footbeds DO feel different


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

mine are focus boa but its the same shit. I was just trying to explain the amount of packing out they will do, I have more room in my 10s with the packed out 11 liners than I do with the new 10 liners. 
When yours pack out if they become loose just pack up the footbed a few mm as this reduces the area in the boot a lot. 
mine have maybe 80 days on them and are as worn in as they ever will be. I went for the smaller 10s chasing a super tight fit so when Im skinning I dont get that tiny amound of movement that causes blisters on my heels


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

stevros48 said:


> So if I am fitting a 10and a half in street shoe Brooks and an 11 in a Puma





stevros48 said:


> Hi Nivek
> 
> Umm from my heel to front of big toe measured just over 26cm which by mondo size system puts me in a size 8 or 8.5 boot.


I would be very careful. Most people wear street shoes/sneakers that are too large. It is not a big problem for those kind of shoes, but with snowboard boots you really do not want to go too large. 
Looking at the size of sneakers that you are wearing compared to your Brannock measurement, you might just be used to the extra room in the toe box from shoes that are too large. As a result, a properly sized boot might feel a bit strange to you initially.

The Brannock is not the end-all for boot sizing, but deviating by 2 or more full size is fairly unusual.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ETM said:


> *mine are focus boa but its the same shit. *I was just trying to explain the amount of packing out they will do, I have more room in my 10s with the packed out 11 liners than I do with the new 10 liners.
> When yours pack out if they become loose just pack up the footbed a few mm as this reduces the area in the boot a lot.
> mine have maybe 80 days on them and are as worn in as they ever will be. I went for the smaller 10s chasing a super tight fit so when Im skinning I dont get that tiny amound of movement that causes blisters on my heels


Actually there is one important difference: The Lashed have 1:1 lasting, while the Focus Boas do not.
Otherwise agree with your post.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Actually there is one important difference: The Lashed have 1:1 lasting, while the Focus Boas do not.
> Otherwise agree with your post.


what does that mean? Ive never heard of it before


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

stevros48 said:


> Hi Nivek
> 
> Umm from my heel to front of big toe measured just over 26cm which by mondo size system puts me in a size 8 or 8.5 boot.
> 
> ...


Some of this makes zero sense. You clearly are getting measured wrong if you're sitting at an 8.5 on a brannock and 10's are tight. 

And changing boot shit and what not is irrelevant with a good boot fitter. Oh and a boot not packing out is a bad thing. That is not something you want to design into a boot. Pack out is used to get a glove fit. A good liner wall thickness will pack down from about 8mm to 1mm where needed. 

You don't NEED to spend that on footbeds. Superfeet or Reminds are plenty. Why should you? Well I guess you don't have to. But you'll be punishing your knees, back, feet, and hips. If you hate yourself fine.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ETM said:


> what does that mean? Ive never heard of it before


It means that there is a different last for the whole boot at every half-size point, while many models use the same shell with different sized liners for half sizes.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> It means that there is a different last for the whole boot at every half-size point, while many models use the same shell with different sized liners for half sizes.


interesting. What is the focus?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ETM said:


> interesting. What is the focus?


As I understand it, the Focus has different lasting for the full sizes, with only the liner changing for the half sizes.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I put my 10 and 11 shells back to back and I cant tell the difference I would go as far as to say they are the same. They may have a different thickness sole.
The footbeds have 10-11.5 stamped on the bottom of them.
The liners in the 10s are noticably shorter but the 11 liners fit in the 10s no problem. 
Its weird stuff man!


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't know about the Lashed but I had to go a 1/2 size up on my TM Two's. I got my first pair of 32 STW at size 9(my shoe size) and with a midweight sock my toes were curled but the shop owner said it'll pack out and then it'll be the perfect fit where my toes just barely touch end. Well after 40 hours of riding on them last season, they didn't even come close...they were still curled and not very fun. I found a pair of TM Two Stevens(the 2012 camo with neon sole model...I've wanted this design so badly I can't believe I found one in my size for $50!) and tried it on and it fits likeeee a glovvveeee. Absolutely perfect, and stiffer compared to my STW. I reckon I would have been golden with a 9.5 in the STW but it's too late to return and the only way they will fit nicely is with a very thin lightweight sock with very little cushioning which removes the toe curl.

So technically I guess they fit true to size if I were to only wear a lightweight sock but I like to wear mid(more cushion) all season long and with that the size had to be bumped up 1/2. There's room for even heavyweight if I wanted to.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i have size 10 prions from last season, and at first they felt too cramped on the toes unless strapped into the bindings. once strapped in, the toe cap pulled the boot down and made them fit perfect.

after a couple days of riding, they packed out a bit and felt good/normal walking too. also, they still felt the same on the board. 

basically the same situation as you. honestly, i think you should have kept with the 10s


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

all boots pack out a bit after a few hard days of riding, some not as much as others. either way i think you will be fine with the 10.5 . if they get too loose you can always throw on another pair of socks :thumbsup:


----------



## nybe0010 (Dec 5, 2013)

stevros48 said:


> Heya Argo
> 
> Yes I have tried the boots in position as if doing a toeside carve or turn.
> I found that in the size 10 I felt a pressure point on top of my big toe and they generally felt a bit cramped.
> ...


How did they end up working out for you? I'm in a similar situation. I was riding 10.5 jp walkers and they packed out way too much and are huge now. I went to look at lashed today and I tried on 9.5 and 10. At the shop they think boots will pack out and said I should get 9.5, I wear a 10.5 shoe. I definately think I need a 10 at least but maybe this 9.5 will pack out and be perfect. The 10's feel great and my toes even get up by the end and there is plenty of space in toe box. we heat molded the 9.5 twice and I had on 2 toe condom thingys and they were still a little snug up on my toes. Not curling but pressing on them. Will they pack out length wise though? The toe box isn't the issue and it seems like the heat molding just helps with that.


----------



## nybe0010 (Dec 5, 2013)

My main concern is heel lift. My current jp walkers have that. I'm hoping the lashed will just overall be a better boot and the liner seems like it should hold me in good. My guess would be the 10's and if they pack out a little much so what, as long as I don't get lift. Either way I'm down sizing from 10.5's. I find it hard to believe the 9.5 can pack out lengthwise enough to work out. If felt like if I rode those I would jam my toes bad. What do you guys think?


----------

